# Resource on edible plants



## skip.knox (Nov 22, 2015)

Just came across this one. The site generally is good, but this reference is specifically for edible plants. Information includes pictures as well as where and when it grows.

Edible & Medicinal Foraging Guide


----------



## Geo (Mar 8, 2016)

I haven't check this page, but I will. 

I often used The Systematic Catalogue of the Medicinal Plants of the United States. 

It can be consulted online in Details - A synopsis; or, systematic catalogue of the medicinal plants of the United States. - Biodiversity Heritage Library 

From the name of each plant, it redirects you to some of the original descriptions of the plant and its uses. I find it very illustrative (both botany and language wise).


----------

